# MT2 Im burnt..!



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

I did my jab of mt2 today like i was told went on the sunbed for like 6 mins and im ****ing burnt like a ****..!

This supposed to happen..?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

if its your first jab then you'll burn as normal. give it a week at least for melanin production to kick in mate- it doesnt happen over night.

after 10 days of 50mcg EOD sunbeds made me very dark.


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

Ah right i thought it kinda stopped any kinda burning..! LOL


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

lol you cracker. i jumped on the bed the day after my first shot just out of curiosity and there was sweet fa difference. after about 10 days though the difference was phenomenal. be prepared for a lot of comments. 'have you been on holiday?' every bloody day lol.


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

Yea i did first jab and went straight on the sunbed like 30 mins later gave myself like 6 mins & burnt..!

Seems i had some misinformation as i was under the ilussion that it worked very quickly..!

Hmm a week or so will give it a blast next week


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

6 mins on the sunbed and you burnt? jesus! you must burn easy! I do 10 mins when I haven't seen the sun in months and I'm fine. I'm going to get some some MT2 for my holiday.


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

Yea i have very fair skin..! hence the need for mt2


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

haha cheeky sod


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Mate,

Yeah it will take a few days to kick in.

Think it took about 3 or 4 days for me to notice mine last year.

If you are very faired skin, you still have to be careful with it mate, it will help prevent burning, but wont rule it out completly.


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

Yea well once burnt twice shy will just go easy on the bed hopefully should get a mental tan with just a little bit of exposure


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

did other jab last night fine little sickness but went 2 bed..!

What the **** is up with all these erections...! talk about a ****ing nightmare..!


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

in general if your skin type 2 then you should have done 3 mins daily if you can handle it rather than the normal 6 mins EOD

be careful this time of year as your UV exposure mins could be supplemented by the sunshine.


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

Yea cool how long does it take to tan as its been like 5 days and i can see anything as of yet or am i expecting to much to quick..!

(i think my expectations maybe a bit high)


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

It depends per person but if you think small regular exposures get people tanned in 1 weeks holiday so it just the same on sunbeds... both are just UV exposure.

If you were lucky for a white guy and were very dark and olive skined anyway 3 times on th sunbeds would have you seeing some noticable colour.

If your skin type 2 then you will take longer, so maybe a month.

Average people are skin type 3 and take a couple of weeks... average usage is 6min on a 200w 60 tube bed EOD...

these people normally up the exposure to 9mins but maybe twice a week to maintain.

Mr average who had a base colour, to get darker they would go 3 times a week at 9 mins.

12mins twice a week starts getting dodgey IMO as the exposure is too intense on such powwerfull beds we have now but people do it.


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

Mental so a week or so im doing 3 mins today did jab last night i have done 3 jabs this week but will drop down to 2 next week till im done...!


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Yes these erections are getting embarrasing love the tan but not a big buldge in my trouseres everyone can see it a t work lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I tanned well on 500mcg-750mcg ED for 4 weeks without even going on a sunbed  - definetely looked like Id just come back from holiday.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Started mine on Friday Night.

Felt pretty sick about 20 mins after, but done it before bed, so was asleep pretty soon after.

Needles to say, had the horn most of the night and in the morning 

Got another shot tonight.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wow, it had me laid up for 2 days, just dizziness and lethargy, I was unable to sleep properly from hot flushes and just generally feeling like a bad hangover, after that, was fine, I hope Im a little more immune to the initial symptoms next run


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Last nights shot was fine.

30 mins before bed, no sickness, no flush, no horn


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Yes ive experianced the lethargey and achey arms ,Just feel like a lil cold?

Anyone else get these sympton's?

Or could it be the hgh heard you get the symptons also?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

caiza said:


> Yes ive experianced the lethargey and achey arms ,Just feel like a lil cold?
> 
> Anyone else get these sympton's?
> 
> Or could it be the hgh heard you get the symptons also?


itll be the mt2 mate


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

How long can it be strored in the fridge again? Oh and yes it's mixed with the water!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

caiza said:


> How long can it be strored in the fridge again? Oh and yes it's mixed with the water!


No longer than 3 weeks once made up, personally I wouldnt let it go over 10 - 14 days.

It degrades pretty quick as soon as you add your BW/BA

Its not to much of an issue as a 10mg vial wont last more than 14 days anyway, really.

I share mine with Clare, so a 10mg vial only lasts us 10 days (1mg EOD each)

Speaking of which - Poor girl burnt really bad on the bed yesterday. Looked really sore


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

UK Muscle said:


> Speaking of which - Poor girl burnt really bad on the bed yesterday. Looked really sore


I keep burning as well its ****ing me off and im not really noticeing much improvement in the colour of me other than where im burning..?

Any ideas..!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

More Lotion?

Where are you burning - Clare is burning on the bits that are usually covered by her bikini!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hope ur putting on plenty of after sun on her, is it the top half thts burning, if so u can can some things to cover them.


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

Im burning all over really..!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

romeo69 said:


> Hope ur putting on plenty of after sun on her, is it the top half thts burning, if so u can can some things to cover them.


It was her boobs that really burnt, obviously she could have worn a bra/bikini in the bed, but that defeats the object 

She had panties on, but burnt bad around the edges of them.

She is used to natural sun, dosnt really ever use beds, its only cause we have a little MTII to use that she is having a few beds.

Thats what I put it down to anyway, cause she is pretty tanned skin anyway. I think the beds are just a little to much for her.

She loves the sun!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Bless her, try knocking the time down on the bed and try changing from a stand up to lay down, if u can get hold some Winkease there for ur eyes but will fit over the nipple area well and stop them burning, also try a different cream even though she's using Mt2, it could be were she has shaved as well thts burning, if so wait a few days after shaving before going on.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Cheers mate.

She was on a laydown anyway, good idea on the winkease - Thats what we use anyway.

We just got a new lotion, so might have been that.

And as far as im aware, she never shaves her boobs!! 

I think it really is just down to where she dosnt use them very often and opts for natural sun instead.

Cheers mate.

Paul


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Nps u silly sod, i meant the top leg area, wot sort of cream u just got?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

romeo69 said:


> Nps u silly sod, i meant the top leg area, wot sort of cream u just got?


California Tan, some blue toothpaste type stuff with menthol stuff in it which makes you tingle!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

There's ur answer mate, i'd say u'd be best off with a non tingle product or if u do use it avoid the sore areas ie- under arms, between legs or any were tht rubs and dont put it on ur face, unless u like pain, lol.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I put it on for the first time, after shaving my face, arms and chest the night before.

Just imagine a 6 ft2", 242lb, naked, bronzed, headless chicken running around a tanning saloon screaming in pain and you`ll be pretty much where I was on saturday afternoon!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Lmfao, just like the boy band days, lol.

If u need any help with creams give us a shout and i'll be glad to help.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

romeo69 said:


> If u need any help with creams give us a shout and i'll be glad to help.


You mean you want to rub them in?

Blimy, thats a bit forward! 

Cheers mate


----------

